# How many people have you fancied/had a crush on in your life?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

just counted up , had 14 in total

6 in school
1 in college
3 after college
and 4 celebrity crushes

only went out with 2 of them though.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm surprised, not much actually. Maybe like 3-4.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Pretty much at least one a day since i turned 8 and started touching myself.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I think about 5 or 6.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

People actually keep track?


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

Far too many to sit down and list off. I never acted on most of them, though. Some were way too old to be practical, some were already taken, and some I just didn't know how to talk to because I'd only ever talked to them with a counter between us.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

only one crush in high school. still having and i'm 25. never talked to that girl though lol


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

One is grade 4 maybe, one in grade 12, and one recently that turned out to be about as single as a pair of deuces.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe four or five, one of which I like right now!!! haha fun times kill me


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Too many. Some of them so embarrassing. :no


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Erm. 1 online. Two offline. I don't pay attention to crushes that were just fleeting and did nothing about.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm gonna guess 40. Right now I have 6. I haven't talked to any of them.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

3001


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

149


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

None. I can't relate to most people and I don't have crushes on people I can't relate to.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

What do you define as a "crush"? Somebody you get warm and fuzzy feelings about when you think about them? Or someone you can't get out of your head, who you're obsessed with?

If it's people you're obsessed with: 1 celebrity crush, 1 in Grade 4, 1 in Grade 6, 1 in Grade 10, and 1 in my 4th year of University. I almost had a crush on somebody this year, but I'm better at controlling myself than I used to be.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

TabbyTab said:


> People actually keep track?


Lol right .


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm surprised so many people have low numbers. I must have had at least 25.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

4.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

a lot


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Quite a few.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

One in, I think, middle school. None since. Just as well.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

32,804. My first crush was my auntie, but that never went anywhere. Second were 3 random generated humans on our block. Third was our neighbor's wife. Fourth was an elementary species. Fifth, that time a girl poked me. Sixth, the wolf-gang 5th graders who jumped me during recess.

Seventh, the one who complimented my ears in 1st grade. Eighth, the dorky girl in elementary who became Lora Craft in middle school that noticed me during lunch and I never saw again. Ninth, the one who was supposedly interested in an accomplice and kicked me in the growing place at the front gate and then waved goodbye.

Tenth, Shakira. Eleventh, the two who thought I was a kindergartner during homeschool due-date. Twelveth, Mariah Carey. Thirteenth, the girl who wanted me to see her bleeding finger. Fourteenth, bleeding finger's girlfriend with the breasts. Fifteenth, the girl that threw me off a building and constantly put me in the line of danger, we really bonded. Sixteenth, the one who looked at me from the left. Seventeenth, the one who glanced over her right.

It's getting too emotional.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a crush on two twin girls when I was 8. It lasted until I was about 15. Since then probably just one more.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

too many


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

haha too many...


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

About every nice looking girl that crossed my sight line. Unless you mean some real obsessiveness, like daydreaming about your married life, writing bad love poems that are never delivered, and hanging in the tree outside their window at night watching them undress. Only been a few of those.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Too Many


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Zero


----------



## jakejustice (Jun 9, 2015)

Mine is a low number cuz I had a crush on one of my best friends from like the 1st grade until she moved away in the 8th grade. I didn't think about other girls really until she moved lol. But i can count only 6 girls that I have really crushed on in my life.


----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

3 crushes


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

1 or 2 maybe? I've never really been the type to give much attention to random guys.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Around 10 in real life,but hundreds of celebrity crushes...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Lets see... according to my calculations... 

It's over 9000!!



Actually I had crushes on different girls every single year of public school. I would often have a crush on 1 single girl throughout most of the school year. Iv'e had plenty of crushes lol too many to count.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

There is like at least 10 people I fancy currently, I can't imagine the total amount I've had through life. Maybe I'm using the term too loosely or am using it incorrectly??


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

A few.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I don't really understand the whole getting fixated on random girls.

Perhaps there was one girl at my old job that you could consider a "crush"...but really she was just overly flirty with everyone and she got on with me more than anyone..and occasionally probably took it too far..

Soo, 1? :serious:


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

too many to count off the top of my head


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, people seem to have very different standards as to what constitutes a crush, so I'm not counting the times I kinda toyed around with the idea of wanting to date a specific girl for a week or two (otherwise I'd have dozens) and just count girls I liked for an extended period of time, which means
2 or 3 during middle school
3 during high school
my only ex girlfriend (met her a few months before graduating and broke up february of this year
None in university after breaking up with her, probably won't for a long time since I'm not even seeing or talking to any people often enough to develop crushes on them


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

2


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh ffs I don't even know.

There was one that immediately comes to mind that I crushed on from my freshman year, all the way until my junior year. And we were best friends. Omg it was a nightmare. She knew that I wanted her. But nope, it never happened. Not from lack of effort on my part.

There were tons of others. One I messed around with. One I ended up marrying, a few years later. One that ended up with a guy that wound up in prison lmfao.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Two in middle school. One of which I still have the _tiniest_ bit of fondness for. Like, if he were to confess his love for me, I would totally say "OH F*** YES, TAKE ME NOW PLZ". But if he doesn't then I'm definitely cool with it. He actually had a crush on me at one point (his bestfriend hinted to me). But I'm sure he got over it once he reached highschool.

I don't think I've had a crush yet in highschool.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No idea, but like 80% of them were fictional.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

From the time I began fancying women to now, the total would be 10.

1 was from a meet-up during the summer
2 were from online forums
2 were from high school
5 were from university

The only reason why it's not higher is because I actively avoid going out and socializing with people, both IRL and online.


----------



## oldmancane (Jul 17, 2014)

Four, all unsuccessful. First was a dumb elementary school one, second was a popular girl I was friends with for a few years, rejected and also had my friend ask her out for me (cringes). 
Third was my closest and one that still kind of hurts me. That was December 2012 until January 2015. That kept being on off crushing because we would talk a bit and I would get interested again, and then it would hurt me again. I am glad I'm over that. The most painful part about it is I know for a fact we both liked had a crush on each other at some point and neither of us acted on it because I'm pretty shy. Fourth began in March 2015 and is still ongoing, probably on the way to failure like the past three.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Somewhere in the region of 25


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0 in high school
2 in university
None since.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Tried counting the ones I could remember. 21 guys in real life. 6 guys online. 2 girls in real life. Most of these were not full blown crushes and I could barely remember anything about them aside from their name. I also noticed that the majority of them were in elementary school I think I had crushes on any guy I found cute at the time. It became rarer and rarer to like someone throughout middle school and high school.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Few crushes on classmates, coworkers, church goers, teachers, and a staff member.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

It's hard because, I'm not easily attracted to anyone.. initial attraction is a big deal for me, then there's their personality.. body language, & other mannerisms.. those little things that turn you onto somebody, even the stupid or unusual stuff:laugh:.. but yeah, I haven't had too many crushes, but most were on fictional characters, or actors portraying them.. & other people I've seen in person, but when I usually have a crush on someone it never works out, or they just don't return those feelings, but It doesn't bug me because.. I don't have any expectations when it comes to romance or relationships, I don't expect it will happen.. if it does, awesome:smile2: but it's not something I dwell on too much, if it's something it's more flashing thoughts, & then it goes away.. depending.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I used to crush on almost everyone I saw, even people online who I haven't even seen a picture of before. It was just horrible.. :? I think I've gotten better now though, as I haven't really thought of anyone as much as my crush I've l've liked for over three years.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

easily 100. counting ones from a distant. people i actually knew? maybe just a handful. i'm usually disappointed when i get to know people.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel like such a crush *****. I don't think I could count/remember all my crushes.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

A lot, since like 4th grade I think haha XD. I think I just find a lot of things to like in different people. What's confusing to me, is more than one crush at once, a lot of feelings swirled around lol


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

probably like 1293812947123213 or something


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

hmm, let's see

2 in school
2 in college
1 after college
and 1 _very_ enduring celebrity crush

also there were several online but i either never met them or didn't feel as attracted to them when i met them in person so maybe those don't count


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Who even knows ... I'd count maybe 6 as being significant though, all long ago.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Two real crushes.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Less than three.


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

thought of another one to add - Michelle Ryan


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

I've had 10 crushes, 3 were celebrities xD


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe 12. 

3 of them being celebs.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well let's see...

3 girls in kindergarden

1 girl in 2nd grade

3 girls in 3rd grade? 

1 girl in 5th grade

1 girl in 6th

1 in 7th 

Too many to count in 8th 

2 in 9th 

1 in 10th

too many to count in 11th

no one in 12th 

1 this year. 


So like anywhere from 13 to 30?


----------



## 5SecondsOfOlivia (Sep 29, 2015)

I've never had a crush on an ordinary person??? I've only ever fancied celebrities and i know this is going to sound stupid and you'll all say wtf no you can't but I do believe that i'm so in love with my current celeb crush.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

One.


----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

3.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I think 9 or so. One of them was my best friend since childhood. I was in love with her since we were in middle school.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I am pretty sure in high school I fancied every hot girl in my class


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2.0321545+


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

17


----------

